# True Identity



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 30, 2003)

*The Bunny and the Snake* 

Once upon a time (allegedly) in a nice little forest, there lived an orphaned bunny and an orphaned snake. By a surprising coincidence, both were blind from birth. 

One day, the bunny was hopping through the forest, and the snake was slithering through the forest, when the bunny tripped over the snake and fell down. This, of course, knocked the snake about quite a bit. 

"Oh, my," said the bunny, "I'm terribly sorry. I didn't mean to hurt you. I've been blind since birth, so, I can't see where I'm going. In fact, since I'm also an orphan, I don't even know what I am." 

"It's quite OK," replied the snake. "Actually, my story is much the same as yours. I, too, have been blind since birth, and also never knew my mother. Tell you what, maybe I could slither all over you, and work out what you are, so at least you'll have that going for you." 

"Oh, that would be wonderful" replied the bunny. So the snake slithered all over the bunny, and said, "Well, you're covered with soft fur; you have really long ears; your nose twitches; and you have a soft cottony tail. I'd say that you must be a bunny rabbit." 

"Oh, thank you! Thank you," cried the bunny, in obvious excitement. The bunny suggested to the snake, "Maybe I could feel you all over with my paw, and help you the same way that you've helped me." 

So the bunny felt the snake all over, and remarked, "Well, you're smooth and slippery, and you have a forked tongue, and no backbone. I'd say you must be French!"


----------



## Jill666 (May 1, 2003)

:lol: 

OH, YEAH!   

:rofl:


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

you liked that did you jill


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 15, 2003)

Hey I like the French!!!! They gave us French fries, French kissing, hmmmmmm...........what else did they give us?????????


----------



## Cthulhu (May 15, 2003)

That's so wrong.  Funny, but wrong 

And it's 'Freedom Fries' and 'Freedom Kissing', dangit!



Cthulhu


----------



## jeffkyle (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Hey I like the French!!!! They gave us French fries, French kissing, hmmmmmm...........what else did they give us?????????
> 
> 
> *



"That........That's about it" (quote from Bubba off of the movie Forrest Gump)

:rofl:


----------



## Disco (May 15, 2003)

Oh the shame, such short memories we have.

OK, here are some of the things the French gave us.

The bikini, hmmmmmmmm "I'm thinking - I'm thinking", did I mention the bikini? Oh yeah, Inspector Cluesoe and the bikini. During the war, they are credited with being the only army whose tanks had high beam backup lights - bet ya did'nt know that, did ya? I used to have a book on this very subject but I think I used it as a book marker in another book and I can't find it now. Oh well, give me another millineum and I'm sure I'll find something else........... Stay Tuned...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (May 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *Oh the shame, such short memories we have.
> 
> OK, here are some of the things the French gave us.
> ...



I don't recall Peter Sellers being French.

Cthulhu


----------



## Seig (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Hey I like the French!!!! They gave us French fries, French kissing, hmmmmmm...........what else did they give us?????????
> 
> 
> *


The clap


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The clap *



Can't speak for anyone else but they never gave me the clap!!!
Unless of course you are referring to applause for my extraordinary displays of skill!!!HAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## D.Cobb (May 17, 2003)

The *BIKINI* ?

--Dave

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *The BIKINI ?
> 
> --Dave
> ...



Yeah, Disco did up there.......quite a few times :iws:


----------



## chufeng (May 17, 2003)

They also gave us high-heeled shoes...

"It accentuates the calf and forces the buttocks out..."

This might be a good thing for a beauty pageant; did someone mention bikinis?:wink:




It forces the woman to arch her back some which accentuates the buttocks...but they are bad for the back and murder on the feet...but the heck with good allignment, it's all about appearnces, right?

chufeng:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (May 17, 2003)

Don't forget the bikini!

--Dave


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Can't speak for anyone else but they never gave me the clap!!!
> Unless of course you are referring to applause for my extraordinary displays of skill!!!HAHAHAHAAHAHA!!!!!!    *


I was not referring to an individual, but if you have a guilty conscience........


----------



## Seig (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D.Cobb _
> *Don't forget the bikini!
> 
> --Dave
> *


Why not?  they have more nude/topless beaches there than just about anywhere else


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *They also gave us high-heeled shoes...
> 
> "It accentuates the calf and forces the buttocks out..."
> ...



So how do you know so much about high heeled shoes, Chufeng? Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## chufeng (May 18, 2003)

If you are asking if I wear them, No I don't...I've never been into cross dressing.

But, I do provide anesthesia for the occasional podiatrist that has to repair the damage done to the feet by the patient's wearing high-heeled shoes...
The same could be said for a cowboy boot that fits too tightly...the narrow toe causes misalignment of the bones and the result is a bunion.

As for WHY the french designed the high heeled shoe...I saw that on the Discovery channel. 

:asian:
chufeng


----------

